# Huron 3/9



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I plan on trying around Huroc for steelhead 3/9, anyone else going to be around? Is there an update on conditions?
Thanks!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

cdoj said:


> I plan on trying around Huroc for steelhead 3/9, anyone else going to be around? Is there an update on conditions?
> Thanks!


I am going to be in the area tomorrow and was planning on stopping by and taking a look see.


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

mfs686 said:


> I am going to be in the area tomorrow and was planning on stopping by and taking a look see.


If you have the time, would you be as so kind to report back the conditions? I'm sure there are others eager to fish


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

cdoj said:


> I plan on trying around Huroc for steelhead 3/9, anyone else going to be around? Is there an update on conditions?
> Thanks!


Don't bother I'm gonna catch them all tommorow.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

cdoj said:


> If you have the time, would you be as so kind to report back the conditions? I'm sure there are others eager to fish


Not a problem. I'll take a few pics as well.


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

salmonsteel97 said:


> Don't bother I'm gonna catch them all tommorow.


Lol, good luck, post how you do!


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

mfs686 said:


> Not a problem. I'll take a few pics as well.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

cdoj said:


> Lol, good luck, post how you do!


I will good luck to you!


----------



## DDogg (Dec 8, 2012)

Fished Lobo park today with jigs for about 2 1/2 hours no bites water is vary clear but it was good to be out


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

let us know how it goes it looks like it will be in the 34*F+ all the next ten days during the day so spring is here hopefully!!!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hoping to get out Monday 3/10 to swing some flies. I'm jonesin bad! 

J-


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Here you go, upstream and downstream at Huroc Park. About a half a dozen guys fishing but I didn't see anything caught. Closer to I-75 the river was frozen.


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

River is crystal clear and no fish. Saw 2 dead suckers that the crane got. No fish today


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

salmonsteel97 said:


> River is crystal clear and no fish. Saw 2 dead suckers that the crane got. No fish today


Thanks for the report.


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Fish Huroc with my fiancé (her first time  ) threw some spawn, might had had a bump, nothing solid. Most of the river is fishable, the pool below the large dam is about 85% iced over. On the bright side, I may have a new fishing buddy!
Good seeing ya salmonsteel again, but next time I want to see fish on a stringer!


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

cdoj said:


> Fish Huroc with my fiancé (her first time  ) threw some spawn, might had had a bump, nothing solid. Most of the river is fishable, the pool below the large dam is about 85% iced over. On the bright side, I may have a new fishing buddy!
> Good seeing ya salmonsteel again, but next time I want to see fish on a stringer!


Nice seeing you too man. Hopefully soon fish will start showing up.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I would imagine things are pretty tight at the mouth right now. enough snowmelt and thinbgs should open up there allowing some fish to enter.


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Swampbuckster said:


> I would imagine things are pretty tight at the mouth right now. enough snowmelt and thinbgs should open up there allowing some fish to enter.


I hope so, I have a kayak that's itching to see some water this year


----------

